# The Winner Is BBQGODESS



## ronp (Jul 21, 2008)

It was a great idea and thanks to you for all your work and time, it was fun and a learning experience for everyone. Too bad there weren't more participants, especially the old timers here. Oh, well I guess it was meant for the newbies here and that's OK. 

Whatever, it was still fun.

Points to you next time you post. 

Ron


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought this was a great idea...had a party at my house so didn't get the chance to compete but really, really wanted to.  Maybe we can do a throwdown on chicken thighs, brisket or even ribs later.  Just gives me another excuse to smoke some meat!!  Great job everyone and thanks BBG for starting this up!!


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Did have a great time


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

HERE HERE!!!!  I had fun. Let's do this again.My first thought was an annual competition,then I thought of a seasonal one with themes. eg. fall,xmas,valetines day,spring,etc.,etc.What do you guys think.This was the first one,we should get more entries next time.My entries were my first fatties ever.I don't know why I took so long to make one,somebody kick me.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, BBQG (k)!  Great idea.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 21, 2008)

Chef Kelly provided one of the greatest threads since I've been a member at SMF. As ronp mentioned, not a lot of old timers entered the contest (I didn't see any entries by OTBS members, including myself) but it still was fun to watch. Next Throwdown (and I hope there is one) will be bigger and better as this one was quite a treat for a mere spectator!

Great job everyone, hope ya'll have leftovers for lunch today!


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Indeed, a capitol idea was this! I wish I'd had the time to participate, but honestly just about every entry was better than I have ever done!

Bravo to the contestants too...simply beautiful work, folks... <BOW>


----------



## ck311 (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats BBQG your fatties are amazing along with everyone else who had an entry congrats if you got to eat some of the good looking food then you too are a winner :)


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 21, 2008)

This WAS the party at our house! My kids were into it; my wife was into it. We all participated, and now, all week, maybe into next week, we will be "respecting the meat!"


Agreed. More fatties, more often!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep .... Goddess done an excellent job of getting this thing up and running. Uber points to her.

I was planning an entry .... too much other stuff going on and a sudden restriction on cashflow made it impossible. 

Congrats to all that did compete. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Finished my voting, real real tough to do ............ i wanted to give everyone votes. Once again ... congrats to all.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanx to BBQG for setting this up. I now have great lunches to bring to work this week!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you BBQG


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 21, 2008)

This really was fun!!  I judged the Nebraska State BBQ Championship Saturday and smoked a roast and a couple fatties Sunday...what could be better?  

My wife was getting such mocking me relentlessly until it came time for the pictures...then it was, "no, you can't do that-the light isn't right!  Here, just let me do it!"  Hook, Line & Sinker!!!  It wasn't even over yet and she was asking when the next one was going to be.  

Everyone did a tremendous job!!! Way to go!


----------



## lakeman (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you bbqg.i enjoyed all the info and learned how to roll a true fattie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sorry i didn't get to compete tho.but i cain't wait for the next time. lets roll.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you all did an amazing job. Everyone was truly a winner. Every single entry would be welcome at my table, that's for sure.

The amount of creativity and ingenuity was amazing; and a lot of good photography as well.

I'm with Rich, I don't think any fatty i have ever made would hold a candle to your collective work here.

Nice job Kelly on aranging it.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone was so amazing!
I see that a lot of us noob's participated and we all had so much fun!
I have read about wives and kids getting involved, and also that this was probably as close to a gathering that some of us will get - unless you live in MI! 
I am so impressed by all of your creativity, we have so many wonderful chefs here, and artistic wow! All of you take a bow! 
Props to everyone who played! I hope this thread inspires us to all think outside of the box while smokin'.

Hey you guys (you know who you are) again thanks for the help with the sink!!
BBQG


----------



## erain (Jul 21, 2008)

i agree, BBQG idea and all, i was in it for the fun and the idea of pooling all our efforts together and create something special. this was the single most event gathering the most posts of any as long as i been a member since feb. my only disappointment is the lack of participation in a community effort by our senior members, thanks to all who participated, the voting  not a big deal, as was said from the beginning just for fun!!!
great job to those who participated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree Kelly.  You did a terrific Job!!  Even if I mie-read the times and didn't finish on time, it was terrific making the fatties and we'll be eating great for days!!  My son was WAY into it and checking the blog all during the weekend to see who was done and what they looked like.  We had a great time!  Even managed to get in a couple of racks of ribs too!  
What a terrific weekend.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll keep this short and to the point,  Thank you very much for taking the initiative to do this.  Points to you!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree about BBQG, she is fresh and has fun ideas, something that is always welcomed here at the SMF. I am not speaking for all the ol timers, but for some ol timers it's something that we've done over and over again, so sometimes it's nice just to see the newbies jump in and really get into it. I've haven't been a member for that long, but this ol timer will submit his FATTY, I missed the deadline due to illness. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ronp (Jul 21, 2008)

It was a great idea and thanks to you for all your work and time, it was fun and a learning experience for everyone. Too bad there weren't more participants, especially the old timers here. Oh, well I guess it was meant for the newbies here and that's OK. 

Whatever, it was still fun.

Points to you next time you post. 

Ron


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought this was a great idea...had a party at my house so didn't get the chance to compete but really, really wanted to.  Maybe we can do a throwdown on chicken thighs, brisket or even ribs later.  Just gives me another excuse to smoke some meat!!  Great job everyone and thanks BBG for starting this up!!


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Did have a great time


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

HERE HERE!!!!  I had fun. Let's do this again.My first thought was an annual competition,then I thought of a seasonal one with themes. eg. fall,xmas,valetines day,spring,etc.,etc.What do you guys think.This was the first one,we should get more entries next time.My entries were my first fatties ever.I don't know why I took so long to make one,somebody kick me.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, BBQG (k)!  Great idea.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 21, 2008)

Chef Kelly provided one of the greatest threads since I've been a member at SMF. As ronp mentioned, not a lot of old timers entered the contest (I didn't see any entries by OTBS members, including myself) but it still was fun to watch. Next Throwdown (and I hope there is one) will be bigger and better as this one was quite a treat for a mere spectator!

Great job everyone, hope ya'll have leftovers for lunch today!


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Indeed, a capitol idea was this! I wish I'd had the time to participate, but honestly just about every entry was better than I have ever done!

Bravo to the contestants too...simply beautiful work, folks... <BOW>


----------



## ck311 (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats BBQG your fatties are amazing along with everyone else who had an entry congrats if you got to eat some of the good looking food then you too are a winner :)


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 21, 2008)

This WAS the party at our house! My kids were into it; my wife was into it. We all participated, and now, all week, maybe into next week, we will be "respecting the meat!"


Agreed. More fatties, more often!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep .... Goddess done an excellent job of getting this thing up and running. Uber points to her.

I was planning an entry .... too much other stuff going on and a sudden restriction on cashflow made it impossible. 

Congrats to all that did compete. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Finished my voting, real real tough to do ............ i wanted to give everyone votes. Once again ... congrats to all.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanx to BBQG for setting this up. I now have great lunches to bring to work this week!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you BBQG


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 21, 2008)

This really was fun!!  I judged the Nebraska State BBQ Championship Saturday and smoked a roast and a couple fatties Sunday...what could be better?  

My wife was getting such mocking me relentlessly until it came time for the pictures...then it was, "no, you can't do that-the light isn't right!  Here, just let me do it!"  Hook, Line & Sinker!!!  It wasn't even over yet and she was asking when the next one was going to be.  

Everyone did a tremendous job!!! Way to go!


----------



## lakeman (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you bbqg.i enjoyed all the info and learned how to roll a true fattie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sorry i didn't get to compete tho.but i cain't wait for the next time. lets roll.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you all did an amazing job. Everyone was truly a winner. Every single entry would be welcome at my table, that's for sure.

The amount of creativity and ingenuity was amazing; and a lot of good photography as well.

I'm with Rich, I don't think any fatty i have ever made would hold a candle to your collective work here.

Nice job Kelly on aranging it.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone was so amazing!
I see that a lot of us noob's participated and we all had so much fun!
I have read about wives and kids getting involved, and also that this was probably as close to a gathering that some of us will get - unless you live in MI! 
I am so impressed by all of your creativity, we have so many wonderful chefs here, and artistic wow! All of you take a bow! 
Props to everyone who played! I hope this thread inspires us to all think outside of the box while smokin'.

Hey you guys (you know who you are) again thanks for the help with the sink!!
BBQG


----------



## erain (Jul 21, 2008)

i agree, BBQG idea and all, i was in it for the fun and the idea of pooling all our efforts together and create something special. this was the single most event gathering the most posts of any as long as i been a member since feb. my only disappointment is the lack of participation in a community effort by our senior members, thanks to all who participated, the voting  not a big deal, as was said from the beginning just for fun!!!
great job to those who participated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree Kelly.  You did a terrific Job!!  Even if I mie-read the times and didn't finish on time, it was terrific making the fatties and we'll be eating great for days!!  My son was WAY into it and checking the blog all during the weekend to see who was done and what they looked like.  We had a great time!  Even managed to get in a couple of racks of ribs too!  
What a terrific weekend.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll keep this short and to the point,  Thank you very much for taking the initiative to do this.  Points to you!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree about BBQG, she is fresh and has fun ideas, something that is always welcomed here at the SMF. I am not speaking for all the ol timers, but for some ol timers it's something that we've done over and over again, so sometimes it's nice just to see the newbies jump in and really get into it. I've haven't been a member for that long, but this ol timer will submit his FATTY, I missed the deadline due to illness. Thanks for the input.


----------

